# $50,000 dog



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Kylie and Tyga Buy A $40k Fur Baby!! | TMZ.com


----------



## wyominggrandma (Jan 2, 2011)

There are fools born everyday............


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

For that kind of cash, I would get a super trained German Shepherd... or five


----------



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)

It took me a minute to realize who the people were. And now I'm not surprised.... Biting my tongue here....


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

The dog cost that much because he is trained to do his own selfies.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

I suspect that if you include food, grooming, vet bills and replacing articles altered beyond use, some of us might come close to that...


----------



## angelas (Aug 23, 2003)

Ugh. 40000 for a mix. Thought poos were bad enough.


----------



## Dotbat215 (Aug 19, 2015)

Can't imagine dropping that much on a pb either. It's a shame, for that much they probably could have really helped a local rescue feed, house, and medicate dozens of dogs.... And still have gotten one of their own.


----------



## MythicMut (May 22, 2015)

Sunflowers said:


> For that kind of cash, I would get a super trained German Shepherd... or five


Yeah, four or five. Pretty dog though.


----------



## Raquan (Oct 10, 2015)

Hurts to look at.


----------



## zudnic (May 23, 2015)

Tyga what kind of name is that? I swear poor people just make up names! 

Having said that. They can say they paid anything they want. Doesn't mean they actually did. The show MTV Cribs, celeb's often rented/borrowed fancy jewellery and even cars to make their lives look better then it is. 

I call B.S.!


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Really, though, so what? If you have money, and you spend it, ... at least it is on an animal and not on a yachet or extreme car.


----------



## Dotbat215 (Aug 19, 2015)

zudnic said:


> Tyga what kind of name is that? I swear poor people just make up names!


Plenty of middle class people "make up" names. My teacher friends see it all of the time and most of them work in affluent districts. Paisley, McNavy, Evvan are three that stick out in my mind.

And, per Google, his real name is Michael. Lol


----------



## angelas (Aug 23, 2003)

zudnic said:


> Tyga what kind of name is that? I swear poor people just make up names!


I'm guessing it's ghetto trash speak for "Tiger."


----------



## zudnic (May 23, 2015)

I grew up in an affluent area. My elementary classes, seven of the twenty kids had dentist fathers, two orthodontists and an oral surgeon. Mine was a well above average stock broker. Even in this affluent community we had poor friends that lived there! No black people though!


----------

